# Maximale Zeichenanzahl in Zelle



## alexanderneipp (7. September 2003)

Hallo?!

Nur ne kurze Frage:
Kann ich irgendwie die Anzahl der maximal angzeigten Zeichen in einer Tabellenzelle beschränken?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Gumbo (7. September 2003)

Mit Javascript gäb es sicherlich eine Lösung, ich wüsste jedoch nicht, wozu das nötig wär?


----------



## alexanderneipp (7. September 2003)

Lass das doch meine Sorge sein?!
Ich stell hier ja ne Frage schon vor dem Hintergrund, dass ich die Lösung einsetzen werden.

Ganz einfach: Damit einem beispielsweise ein Design nicht durch zuviel Text, warum auch immer, auseinander gesprengt wird.


----------



## Mark (7. September 2003)

Hi!

Ich gehe einmal davon aus, daß die Seite dynamisch generiert wird, sonst könnest Du's ja händisch lösen  
Könntest Du dann aber nicht die Buchstabenbegrenzung per Perl oder Php bewerkstelligen?
Es gbit hinzu noch unter SelfHTML die Möglichkeit Zellen "nicht scalierbar" zu machen.

//edit: Hinzu: achtung - durch das Kerning der Buchstaben kann trotz Buchstabenbeschränkung ein Table gesprengt werden. Z.B Breite von "iii" und "www"...


----------

